# Half Moon Betta



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Beautiful picture. One can count the scales.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I would count the scales to give you a precise number but I'm too lazy to do that right now


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice pair, wes!! Get ready to make 500 babies because Bev and I are going to force you!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats a beautiful female!


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Very nice and I thought I was the only one who liked the blue, purple, maroon color.


----------

